# Bag Seed vs Tried and True Genetics



## getnasty (Nov 3, 2011)

My partner and I were having a discussion last night that I would like some professional input on. The topic came up through another topic we were discussing. In this post, both topics will be brought to light, as I'm hoping to clear up any misunderstandings he or I may have about the subjects in question.

Last night, I brought it up to him that we should, perhaps, consider growing 2 of the feminized seeds we've received, picking the best of the two after letting it veg for 4 or so weeks, and then take clones from it to start the 4-6 plant grow plan we have in the works and throw the other away. This would mean using less of the seeds we have to get more of the plants we want, but it will add another month onto our growing cycle doing it this way, being that I don't have more than one grow space. My buddy is quite the devil's advocate, which keeps me on my toes when trying to develop a strategy for what we want to do, so he naturally has opposed me. Instead, he thinks we should sprout as many females as we can and just let them go, instead of growing 2 from seed, picking the best, and cloning her after we have enough branches to do so.

I brought this up for two reasons. 1, it would seem to me that, by picking and cloning the best pheno of the two, we would have uniform plants all around being that they came from the same mother/pheno. 2, the seeds we received are not straight from the distributor. The person I purchased my light and nutrients package from, threw the seeds in. I believe he stressed one of the plants to make it herm and these are the resulting seeds. That, or one sprouted male and he let it go with the rest of the crop. In all, I have approximately 25 or so seeds. But here's the kicker, very few of the seeds appear to be matured. There are few that are dark in color... most of them are white, though plump. I haven't done any research on this, if anybody would be willing to enlighten me on using immature seeds.

Moving along, we'll get to the original point of this post: Bag Seed vs Tried and True Genetics. This past week, one of my long standing associates purchased a couple ounces of dro. This particular strain is nameless, which leads me to believe it is homegrown from bagseed... this particular "dro" still sells for the same amount here, though it is far less crystal-laden than tried and true genetic strains mostly are. I personally still consider it reggie, because it isn't tried and true genetics, but because it was not packaged and still retains most of it's dro-like properties, it sells for the same on our streets. In the bag he received, he found approximately 20 seeds... seeds that he wants to give my partner and I to grow, free of upfront charge... just wants some of the bud from the harvest, if we grow it. This is where you guys come in. My devil's advocate partner has informed me that the dro these seeds came from was 'good' but it wasn't the high grade cannabis that comes from tried and true strains with stable genetics.

As most of you have read from my previous posts, I am low-income, and plan on selling part of my harvest in addition to what I'm keeping. I don't think I will have too much of an issue pushing it, should we decide to grow it, but I still get this inkling that it would make me look better as a dealer, to be able to offer a strain name for prospective buyers' personal research. Yes, theoretically, I could just label it myself and sell it that way, but my moral beliefs tell me that this would be fraudulent, and I do not want to negatively effect my credibility as a supplier, so I've opted to not name it myself, if we do decide to grow it. That being said, what would you do if you were in my particular situation? Grow the dro bag seed and sell it, because the seeds are technically free, afterall? Grow the immature seeds I received for free with my equipment purchase? Or would you just toss them altogether and purchase a tried and true genetic strain from one of the popular seed banks?



-nasty


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tried and true........ I have tried the bag seed growing....... I'll never risk my neck or my smoke on an unknown again....... spend a little on seeds and you be paid back in the final  product for sure.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2011)

buy seeds, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Locked (Nov 3, 2011)

For me this is an easy call....spend the cash on some Fire genetics and run clones from a selected pheno.  I will use my own situation as an example.
After finally talking the wife into letting me spend pretty big bucks on a 10 pack of Cali Connections Larry OG I popped 5 of the 10 beans. I got 3 females and 2 males. I killed the males and took cuts from each female. I grew all 3 out and then selected the keeper pheno. I now grow that pheno out every grow....so looking back it was quite the worthwhile investment.  Nothing worse then pouring time, money and hard work into a grow only to get okay bud at best and hermies at worst.  Jmo


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 3, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm with Hamster all the way on this.  Quality genetics and clones.

Part of the trouble with bagseed is that you never really know for sure where 1/2 the genetics came from.  It could have selfed, in which case you have seeds with the hermie trait dominant.  It could have been [pollinated by a male that wasn't taken out of the garden which would be fine.  Or it could have been pollinated by stray ditch weed pollen, in which case 4-5 months of growing will result in a very inferior product.

Seeds are cheap when you consider what you are getting.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 3, 2011)

I used to grow from bagseed when I was at SFSU because I got the seeds from people I knew who smoked.  It wasn't bad but it wasn't Da Bomb either.  I think the first seeds I bought online were from a Canadian guy (of course) who was selling some Blue Velvet.  Then I started reading _Cannabis Canada_ and ordered from Marc Emery.  I like having an idea of what to expect when I grow, _e.g._ nowadays I would never grow Blue Velvet because it is a half sativa.


----------



## Hick (Nov 4, 2011)

> consider growing 2 of the feminized seeds we've received, .....The person I purchased my light and nutrients package from, threw the seeds in. I believe he stressed one of the plants to make it herm and these are the resulting seeds. That, or one sprouted male and he let it go with the rest of the crop.



{scenario 1}Totally improper method of producing _"alleged"_ femmed beans.  Actually has _'selectively bred FOR hermies'_  IMO. OR..{scenario 2}  they are not femmed

"Bag" seed are most often results of accidental pollination, AND most often from a latent hermie stamine. AGAIN, selectively choosing the hermie characteristic.. :confused2:


----------



## getnasty (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. One of my buddies has offered to buy some of the tried and true genetics out there on the web. In the mean time, my partner came down with some White Russian seeds that were bred from males, as the grower didn't want to have to go online to purchase mroe seeds. So, I think we're going to use those seeds.


-nasty


----------

